# Crystal Red Shrimplets



## Dan Crawford (2 Sep 2008)

Hey folks, just thought i'd let you all know that the Crystal Reds that came in "little mountain" from George have bred and i have at least 4 babies that i can see. Happy days hey?!


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Sep 2008)

cool, have you seen any females carrying anymore eggs?


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Sep 2008)

Awesome   Congrat Dan!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> cool, have you seen any females carrying anymore eggs?


Can't say as i have, i havn't really look TBH i only have 3 adults and they are a nightmare to find in all the plants and rock work. I'll have a good look for them tonight.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Sep 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one 

If you can't see the adults then lets keep our fingers crossed that there are even more babies that you can't see


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Sep 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Nice one
> 
> If you can't see the adults then lets keep our fingers crossed that there are even more babies that you can't see


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Wolfenrook (2 Sep 2008)

Congrats.  I always say about shrimp young that if you can see one, odds are it is one of many.   

Ade


----------



## thebullit (2 Sep 2008)

congrates mate well done.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Sep 2008)

Great news  congrats lets hope mine breed soon too


----------



## TDI-line (2 Sep 2008)

Nice one Dan.


----------



## JamesM (2 Sep 2008)

w00t! Shotgun on any you send out mate!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

Great news Dan! I love that feeling when you find fry in your tank.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2008)

Nice one mate!

It may be worth investing in some decent shrimp specialist food.  AE sell it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Sep 2008)

Thanks mate, i've been looking at that, i'll pop along and grab me some


----------

